

Cadhackathon.com domain for sale - mihaipruna-pmc
https://flippa.com/3138610-hackathons-are-in-this-domain-refers-to-hackathons-for-cad-software

======
mihaipruna-pmc
After the success of the first AEC Hackathon, I bought the domain
cadhackathon.com. CAD software providers can increase exposure by setting up
hackathons for developers using their API. This is a great domain to promote
hackathons for CAD industry professionals and software developers (users and
developers with AutoCAD, Rhino, Catia etc)

~~~
aerosmile
Love this idea!

